# Cheap "Do it Yourself" touchpad stand (less than 3 dollars)



## ricard2798 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, so I check this site like 20 times a day waiting for the epic Android port for my touchpad. But instead of posting a lame " are we there yet" post. Id rather be helpful. Yet my programing skills are lacking to say the least.
So instead, I decided to put my mental juices to work to save some money for all you touchpad owners (hey, we all bough this cause we are cheap... LOL).
Anyways, my first real problem was finding a decent stand for my touchpad. Don't get me wrong, I have a touchstone charger, and its Perfect, but also, its kind of impractical to have one for my office, one for my living room and one for my bedroom. So i figure, well... there has to be a nice cheap stand i can buy.... WRONG! I saw some in walmart, best buy, etc... and they sell for $30+ what a ripoff!
Well, again, getting creative, i did this improvised stand that will cost you less than 3 dollars!!! It also looks good. Now, the touchtone and the 30 dollar stands are far nicer... but for $2.30 cents this is pretty good. Hope you like it.

Step1 - go to walmart and buy this:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-6-Metal-Easel-Silver/16213348

Step2 - go to your hardware store (lowes, home depot) and buy about 1 foot of clear rubber tubing (in the tubing section). Its almsot the size of a straw (thickness) and sell for about 14 cetns a foot.

step3 - Cut tube to the size length of the bottom part of the easel, and then on one side of the tube, make a slit for the length of the tube.

Step4 - crap the tubing on the bottom part of the easel (this is to avoid screatchig your pad and to offer some marginal anti slip firction.

Alternative, if you vut about half an inch of tube from each side, you can make a small crevice that will hold the touchpad in place, and eliminate any slipping of the pad.

This is excellent to hold the pad as a picture frame, or use it to read books while using your computer (like a programing instructional book... hint hint developers  ).

Anyways, my apologies if this turns out to be a lame idea, jsut thought it would help a few people out there


----------



## p42o (Aug 22, 2011)

lame.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

69 cents with no work required is better:


it works for touchpad too.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> 69 cents with no work required is better:
> 
> 
> it works for touchpad too.


+1....so much win


----------



## ricard2798 (Sep 4, 2011)

wow, that business card holder is sweet. I mgiht check that out and delete my post 

Wish someone had posted that earlier today


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> 69 cents with no work required is better:
> 
> 
> it works for touchpad too.


This looks like a good idea, I might try it.


----------



## zippersmith (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Ricard2798,
Using your creativity is cool...AND you made it yourself.

(I have over the last week puzzled about what to do with the Touchpad. It's a little heavy and difficult to hold in one hand to read with while I'm in bed.) We need to start working on a chest or belly stand so I could have both hands free. :_con: (just kidding)


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> 69 cents with no work required is better:
> 
> 
> it works for touchpad too.


Ha, That's awesome.. I may have to try that out

Sent from my Gingerbread Speedy 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> 69 cents with no work required is better:
> 
> 
> it works for touchpad too.


o wow, gonna have to go by office depot sometime


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

ricard2798 said:


> wow, that business card holder is sweet. I mgiht check that out and delete my post
> 
> Wish someone had posted that earlier today


Also a picture frame holder works well also. Look at the touch pad in the CM video I believe theirs is in a picture frame holder. Probably less than 5.00 bucks. If only it would charge it also


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

I use the black version of that business card holder for holding my phone on my desk at work. I only paid 50 cents though since it was on the Clearance table at Staples!


----------



## NathanD (Sep 7, 2011)

99$ - 9'7 ips photo frame is much better than nothing :grin3:


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Can pick up a cheap tablet holder at the poundland in the UK.


----------

